# website help



## davetucker (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi,

I have a website www.yorkshirebirder.co.uk, and would now like to build a new site, unfortunatly the guy who built it for me has moved away from my area.  However I would like a new website where I can upload my LR Gallery's, most of the providers I have looked at only allow 1 photo at a time.  Any suggestions for easy builds,

Dave


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 18, 2009)

You're looking for 'web space' or 'web hosting', rather than a gallery website like SmugMug or Flickr, in that case.  Is it for commercial or hobby?  You might find your internet provider offer free space as part of your package.

Alternatively, go with one of the ready built galleries (SmugMug, Flickr, etc.) and use Jeffrey's uploader plugins to upload the images in bulk.


----------

